# Resale deadline?



## Jo_x (10 July 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a deadline on resale tickets?

I bought several paralympic dressage tickets in the original ballot, but put most of them up for resale when I managed to get some "proper" olympic tickets.

I haven't had any money back, and cant imagine I will as I dont think the events will sell out, so I assume they'll send me the tickets still despite them not being in my confirmed account.

I only have one ticket for each event, so if I can't resell them I'd like to buy a second one to go alongside, so I can bring a friend (seats arent allocated so this is totally possible AFAIK). Im just worried that by the time they send my tickets, if they havent resold, it will be too late for me to buy more.

Does anyone know the position, or where I can find any information? I couldnt see anything online, but might have been looking in the wrong place..!


----------



## Lami (10 July 2012)

I'm also interested in this as I have two xc tickets to return. My two friends who we were going with now cant make it and I'm waiting on another two to see if they can get the time off work and get to london.

Also, is it possible to return two out of the four i have? I dont have to send the whole lot back do i?


----------



## tiggs (10 July 2012)

Resale details here
http://www.tickets.london2012.com/about_resale.html


----------



## Jo_x (10 July 2012)

Thank you! Do you know when the last date you can buy tickets (subject to availability) is?


----------



## tiggs (10 July 2012)

Sorry I don't know but there are new tickets coming up for sale about twice a day, presumably these are returns coming up for sale.I am trying to get a ticket for the freestyle but don't want to pay £ 275


----------

